# Suche Motorsteuergerät



## Gülle (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche eine alternative zu einem Motorsteuergerät von Kaleja 06.04.048
http://www.kaleja.com/06_04_048p.htm
Das Kaleja Gerät ist sehr kompakt und auf Hutschiene montierbar.
　
Am besten wäre es von Siemens und mit UL Zulassung.
　
Wir steuern damit einen kleinen 24V Motor, der Geschwindigkeitssollwert ist 0-10V.
　
　
Hat jemand eine Idee?
　
　
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gülle (5 Juli 2010)

Weiß denn niemand eine Alternative?

Der Hersteller wäre eigentlich egal, aber die UL/CSA Zulassung ist wichtig.

Gruß Christian


----------



## thomas_1975 (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wie wäre es hiermit
http://www.ott-antriebe.de/pdf/deutsch/steuerungen/A40024_B.pdf

gruß Thomas


----------



## Superkater (8 Juli 2010)

*Ähnliche Produkte*

Zwar nicht zum aufschnappen auf die Hutschiene, aber ähnliches

http://www.faulhaber-group.com/uploadpk/DE_SC1801_SC2804_DFF.pdf

http://test.maxonmotor.com/docsx/Download/Product/Pdf/367676_Getting_Started_E.PDF


----------

